# moving



## daveelf (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all this is my first time on this site.
we are thinking about moving to RHODES and want to start a new small business
has any body got any advice on what we need to do as we know nothing at this 
moment in time thanks dave


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Have you been to Rhodes , on holiday ?
Why do
you want to live there ?
Before you do anything you need a greek tax number, to buy / sell or set up a business.This can only be applied for in person @ the tax office in Rhodes town.So you need this, to rent or buy a property.
Then there is the red tape to start your business.Running a business or working in Rhodes is difficult. Even the local Greeks are having a hard time. A lot of jobs are going to Albanians & Africans.
We live on Rhodes & know of people who after a short time have gone back to the UK.
We are retired here so the job situation does not apply.
I suggest you do some research. There are web sites which will answer most of your questions. It is not permitted to post details here.


----------



## daveelf (Jun 27, 2010)

yes weve been to rhodes many times
thanks will look for the websites 

dave


----------



## SatavroulaAthens (Jun 14, 2010)

daveelf said:


> Hi all this is my first time on this site.
> we are thinking about moving to RHODES and want to start a new small business
> has any body got any advice on what we need to do as we know nothing at this
> moment in time thanks dave


Yes, as Tpebop told you, it is difficult to start a business there because the cost will be very high and the profits very low. Unless you do something which is freelance - like a computer technician or programmer or a teacher would work. 

However, the place is wonderful to live - many Greeks would dream to be able to stay there. 

I'll add something more. This is my personal opinion. One can go well as a businessman in Greece albeit the bad economic situation. There is money in the country - simply not divided to many. I mean there will be people to pay what you will sell.

Another thing is that Greeks are not very clever in doing business and there are many things that one can do that have not been done yet by others. I mean there are many services or products one could offer and make a living, things that have not yet been offered. 

So , it depends on your idea and what you want to develop. There is always much opportunity to succeed.


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

daveelf said:


> Hi all this is my first time on this site.
> we are thinking about moving to RHODES and want to start a new small business
> has any body got any advice on what we need to do as we know nothing at this
> moment in time thanks dave


Good luck I remember the first year in Portugal it was a struggle at the best of times

I wish you all the best with your move :clap2::dance::dance:

Regards Sam:clap2:


----------

